# Whew, new pics of my latest customs and other slots



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I just borrowed my neighbor's digi camera again to take some more pics of my latest customs projects.

I've got quite a few pics to share....so let me load the pics up first and then let you know what they are. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

more pics..... :wave:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

And yet more pics..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

TX, Looking very very KOOOLLLLL!!! Did you make the black Sedan? If not where did you get the body, cuz I want to get one or two... Keep up the great work...:thumbsup: 

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ok, here we go:

#1 

A Vintage AFX 55 Chevy sedan WITH an AFX 4 gear specialty chassis stuffed underneath. Original hood scoop was removed,cowl hood constructed from sheet plastic, and floated off with body filler. Chassis was severely worked on, pickup shoes were shortened, rear wheels were narrowed to fit inside of the body for a mean Pro street type of look. Custom paint was added, and the windshield glass piece was tinted with a 2 color mix dye. I do plan on replacing the front grill and rear bumper with repro pieces...so they will be shiney chrome.

(I do have pics of the chassis....but I loaded them up on my attachment list and accidently deleted my first thread before I posted it....so I for some reason can attach those pics to this post....anyone know how to either attach them or delete them from my folder?)

#2

My JL Chevy Nova racer........body lowered in the front for a heavy musclecar look, Wizzard independant P3 aluminum front end kit (cutdown to fit the Tjet) with black short tires on the front,rear wheels are also Wizzard white plastic double flanged wheels with Wizzard silicones.I've also added one NEO traction magnet to the chassis. I was amazed at how fast this car runs.......but with these additions I made to the chassis, and some oiling it really flies!

#3

JL Vega Pro Street slot car....again, just a simple primered looking drag car....I added a set of Tomy Turbo rims with Wizzard silicones....that's about it for this car. This Vega is in sort of a transition phase.......I kinda got the look I wanted with those Tomy wheels.....but I don't care for how the car performs......so who knows what I'll do to change this car up.

#4

My newest addition to my Rat Rod coupe family.....which I have named "El Capone". This body is a resin custom that Larry Lype of Florida (Larry is known as "Lype Motorsports" here on HT) gave me on my first visit to Florida a month and a half ago. Larry had originally cast this body with a molded grill section.......but as soon as I saw the body in raw form I kinda invisioned something a bit more stylish.......so I robbed a grill section from a Muscle Machines '29 T Ford truck. I saw a couple people racing this body in Daytona as a type of dirt track car...or a modified car.....but I wanted to have this custom come across with a real sinister look.......so flat black is the color I chose. The engine was robbed from a JL roadster.....and dremeled to pieces.....in order to get it to fit correctly and not bind on the chassis.......it''s a close fit...but it does work. I eventually want to add a set of RRR chrome dog dish wheels with a set of white wall silicones to this car.....to really set the vintage look off right....hence my post last night about white wall silicones.

#5

Yet another Larry Lype (Lype Motorsports) custom resin body. Again I think Larry invisioned this body as more of a tradition circle track car...or a street rod......but right away after seeing the body I saw a pro mod coupe for drag racing purposes. This car is far from complete......I'm building a drag chassis right now for this car. I removed the cast hood scoop and blower that Larry originally had on the car, filled and smoothed the holes, and built a small tray under the hood to hold the blower and assembly that I wanted to put there......so it really looked like this motor was protruding from underneath. I also shaped the window openings a bit more than what had been done.....tweaked the body a bit more, and shot a silver basecoat with this sharp looking blue saphire type of color. I also spent considerable time fabricating this all aluminum rear pro mod wing for the car.....

This car is far from complete.......I'm waiting to add drag decals and detail out the front grill area as well as headlight decals. The decals as well as wheel combination will definately set this car off right. As I get further along on this project I'll take some more pics.......

Well, that does it.......these cars represent quite a bit of time......trying to get the look I want....YET making these cars functional 110%. If it can't run on a track then what good is it? :jest: 

Anyhow, enjoy the pics......and please...I welcome your thoughts and opinions on my work. :thumbsup: 

Brian


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> TX, Looking very very KOOOLLLLL!!! Did you make the black Sedan? If not where did you get the body, cuz I want to get one or two... Keep up the great work...:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff



Hey Jeff, the body came from Larry Lype out of the Daytona, Florida area. Larry is a Hobby talk member here also....but unfortunately his house was hit really hard during all of the past Florida storms.....so he's been really busy trying to get his house back to normal...as he sustained alot of damage...and water in his house as well. I've got Larry's phone number.....I could give him a call and see if he's got any of these bodies cast yet :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wow.. great looking cars man!!!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great lookers. Love that Pro Street 55! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very very nice. Love the '55. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

SWEET....I figured you guys might love that '55 .........If I were to own a "shoebox" chevy I'd choose a '55 too. I'm very pleased with how that car turned out......who says you need an airbrush to turn out a quality paint job :jest:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My favorite is the one you probably have the least work in... the Vega. I never liked the hood scoop on it with the flashy XLerators paint and numbers. But in primer gray with the speed parts stickers on the door, it's perfect. Just shoe-polish a dial-in time on the windshield and go bracket racing...

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I love cars like these and yours are great examples. Great work, Tex-- keep em' coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> My favorite is the one you probably have the least work in... the Vega. I never liked the hood scoop on it with the flashy XLerators paint and numbers. But in primer gray with the speed parts stickers on the door, it's perfect. Just shoe-polish a dial-in time on the windshield and go bracket racing...
> 
> --rick



Rick,I know exactly what you mean man........I've been meaning to pic up a white micro size paint pen just for that purpose.....just haven't done so yet.

I'm glad you guys like my projects....seems like alot of us share the same tastes :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TX Street Racer said:


> who says you need an airbrush to turn out a quality paint job :jest:


I gave up on mine when my compressor bit the dust a couple of years back. With the variety of colors which are available nowadays, don't need the hassle. Just warm up the can with some hot H2O and shake well. A few light coats and you're good to go.  rr


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree about the paint. For the last 3 or 4 years I've been using nothing but Krylon and sometimes add small areas by brush using Createx. I'm too impatient to wait long for drying overnite so these paints work for me! Great work TX, Lookin foreward to seein more. Circle Track DAC


----------

